# Problem mit TVkarte von Medion MD 8818



## Nerses (3. November 2008)

Hab mir vor 2 Jahren den MedionPc MD 8818 gekauft. Der hat ne TvKarte die in der Grafikkarte (NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS) integriert ist. Hab jetzt erst so seit 3 Monaten Fernsehanschluss in meinem Zimmer... wollt halt Fernseh über MediaCenter schauen und dann kommt die Meldung:
TUNER NICHT GEFUNDEN
Die Tunerhardware weißt eine Fehlfunkiton auf oder ist nicht installiert. Stellen sie sicher dass sowohl die Tunerhardware als auch ein gültiger Treiber für die Tunerhardware installiert ist.
so was hab ich gemacht... alten nvidia treiber deinstalliert... neuster drauf... treiber für TvKarte von Medion runtergeladen und entpackt (is keine exe, sondern nur *.cat; *.inf; *.sys; *.dll, dabei also nur zum entpacken)
So.. wieder versucht wieder gleiches Problem... bin am verzweifeln... hab schln höllisch viel probiert bekomms aber einfach net hin
wär nett wenn jemand helfen könnte
Danke schonma im Voraus


----------



## Railroadfighter (3. November 2008)

Ist das eine DVB-S Karte?
Die wird von Windows Media Center noch ncith unterstützt, das kommt erst mit dem Vista SP2.
Hab dasselbe Problem mit einer Pinnacle PCTV450i.
Musst es wohl oder übel mit dem Medion eigenen Programm machen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Nerses (3. November 2008)

Weiß ich nicht genau.. müsst ich mal nachschauen aber als der PC rauskam(vor 2 jahren) sollte es ja klappen.. habe xp.. kein vista


----------



## emmaspapa (4. November 2008)

Nerses schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht genau.. müsst ich mal nachschauen aber als der PC rauskam(vor 2 jahren) sollte es ja klappen.. habe xp.. kein vista


 

Die MCE erkennt viele TV-Karten gar nicht. Das Problem hatte/habe ich auch unter XP/Vista. Es gibt aber gute kostenlose Alternativen zum MC.

z.B. Media Portal http://www.team-mediaportal.com/


----------



## haselpopasel (4. November 2008)

Nerses schrieb:


> Hab mir vor 2 Jahren den MedionPc MD 8818 gekauft. Der hat ne TvKarte die in der Grafikkarte (NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS) integriert ist. Hab jetzt erst so seit 3 Monaten Fernsehanschluss in meinem Zimmer... wollt halt Fernseh über MediaCenter schauen und dann kommt die Meldung:
> TUNER NICHT GEFUNDEN
> Die Tunerhardware weißt eine Fehlfunkiton auf oder ist nicht installiert. Stellen sie sicher dass sowohl die Tunerhardware als auch ein gültiger Treiber für die Tunerhardware installiert ist.
> so was hab ich gemacht... alten nvidia treiber deinstalliert... neuster drauf... treiber für TvKarte von Medion runtergeladen und entpackt (is keine exe, sondern nur *.cat; *.inf; *.sys; *.dll, dabei also nur zum entpacken)
> ...


Hallo ich hatte das gleiche Problem .Nehm mal nen DVB-T reg und keinen DVB-s danach wurde die Karte zwar als DVB-T Karte erkannt aber funzte einwandfrei! Astra 0192 DVB-t reg. Ein wenig Googeln denn sollte man da schon was finden. Denn kannst auch nach MCE Reg.suchen könnte auch gehen. Wichtig immer nach der Reg Änderung neustarten sonst gehts nicht. Gruß


----------



## Nerses (7. November 2008)

habe inzwischen noch ien problem:
also wenn ich DVB-T oder Analog-TV eingestellt habe zeigt er das problem (oben geschildert) an... wenn ich aber auf DVB-S (Satellitenfernseh) umstelle funktioniert alles besten... haben aber analog-TV... was soll ich machen


----------



## Unregistriert (25. März 2009)

Mal ganz grundsätzlich,
ich hab auch den 8818 von Medion und ich kann dir versichern, dass der Pc eine TV-Karte und eine Grafikkarte hat also von einander getrennt. Das sieht man schon daran, das die Grafikanschlüsse über den TV-Anschlüssen sind.

Jetzt zu deinem eigentlichen Problem.
Unter Windows Xp MCE habe ich keine Probleme mit dem TV-Tuner.
Finde MCE aber eh ******* und würde dir ProgDVB empfehlen.


----------



## JeyP91 (19. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt genau ich hatte auch den MD8818 und habe die TV-Karte mit in den neuen PC genommen und sie funktioniert einwandfrei (Wenn man von dem Macken vom Media Center mal absieht )


----------

